# TOC track bar stamping ID needed please



## mongeese (Jan 1, 2016)

Started cleaning these recently and discovered this stamping.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 1, 2016)

Torrington I'd say


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes. Torrington. 



redline1968 said:


> Torrington I'd say


----------

